# Bolens ST 120 - no drive, query transmission



## fpsfpsau (Jan 20, 2006)

Greetings from Melbourne Australia

A friend has given me their Bolens ST120 to try and get going. The unit is in excellent condition and has not done much work. When trying to go forward or reverse, there is no transfer to the rear wheels. 

I suspect the transmission has failed. Can anyone give me some tips on what I can check to determine the problem?

Many thanks

Tony


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Since we had our server crash last night; I am bumping this back up to the top to make sure it gets visibility. Folks may have replied to it but all of yesterdays posts were lost. If any of you Bolens guys out there did reply to this post, it would be very much appreciated if you could repost your replies. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------

